# Nero 8 Ultimate Edition and TiVo files



## jjk454ss (Aug 21, 2003)

I read some posts about Nero working for TiVo files, but nothing very new. Does anyone know if I purchase the latest Nero if I will be able to trasnfer my TiVo stuff to DVD?


----------



## joshposh (Sep 19, 2007)

use roxio. they have a partnership with tivo and i've only seen negative postings about nero's compatibility.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

My version, Nero 6 does work with Tivo files, so I would think version 8 would as well.

If you can wait, I would check out this thread.

Due to Neros lack of support (topic for another thread), I'm never again going to pay for a Nero product.


----------



## C_A_Jones (Jan 5, 2001)

steve614 said:


> My version, Nero 6 does work with Tivo files, so I would think version 8 would as well.


Nero 7 does NOT work with tivo files... at least not on a machine running Vista Home Premium. Only time will tell if they fix that in Version 8.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

C_A_Jones said:


> Nero 7 does NOT work with tivo files... at least not on a machine running Vista Home Premium. Only time will tell if they fix that in Version 8.


FYI -- In Nero 6, when browsing for videos, I have to select "all files" for Nero to 'see' my .Tivo files. Maybe the same for you?


----------



## C_A_Jones (Jan 5, 2001)

steve614 said:


> FYI -- In Nero 6, when browsing for videos, I have to select "all files" for Nero to 'see' my .Tivo files. Maybe the same for you?


That was the first thing I tried when Nero 7 couldn't see .tivo files. That allows me to see that the files exist, but Nero 7 is unable to handle them. I first need to use some other program, such as VideoReDo, to convert the file to a format that Nero 7 can handle.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

Nero 6 was the last Nero version that could handle TiVo files, as far as I've read.


----------



## colforbin13 (Jan 31, 2005)

I've been using Nero 7 on Vista (Business) for a few months now with no real problems. My father-in-law has Nero 7 on XP, and it works fine for him, too. Not sure about 8, but Tivo support didn't stop with version 6.


----------



## C_A_Jones (Jan 5, 2001)

colforbin13 said:


> I've been using Nero 7 on Vista (Business) for a few months now with no real problems. My father-in-law has Nero 7 on XP, and it works fine for him, too. Not sure about 8, but Tivo support didn't stop with version 6.


How odd. I have Vista (Home Premium) and Nero 7 (Ultra Edition), and Nero definitely doesn't handle .tivo files... at least not for me!


----------



## C_A_Jones (Jan 5, 2001)

I just received this from Nero support:

"Thank you for your e-mail. Unfortunately .tivo files are not supported in the current release of Nero 8. This might change with a future update."

I've been a loyal user of Nero for years, but it looks like they've seen my credit card for the last time!


----------



## ilkeston guy (May 10, 2007)

I am using Nero to burn TIVO shows captured on my home computer from TIVO2Go. I'm converting the shows to mpeg format and then burning with a Sony DVD writier (external). I'm noticing that after the burn, when watching fast-moving scenes on a standard television, the clarity is fuzzy. It's only fuzzy in the fast-moving scenes (e.g. people running). 

I'm thinking the fuzziness might be caused by the DVD writer burning at maximum speed. If I manually set the DVD writer to a slower speed, I'm wondering if the clarity will improve. Or, is the problem being caused by using mpeg format? 

FYI - I use the "2-Pass " feature in Nero when setting up the files to burn. 

Any thoughts on improving the clarity??


----------

